

Video Points Investigators Toward Suspect in Boston Bombings - interconnector
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/18/us/boston-investigation-moves-into-third-day.html?pagewanted=all

======
codex
To this I say--hooray for pervasive video surveillance. The surveillance
(sousveillance?) state is here.

Imagine the deterrent that continuous, complete video surveillance would have
to all crimes in public (and private) spaces. Simply use cameras to track the
suspect all the way to their current location, and arrest them there.

